# Roland Stika and Windows Vista



## TheJunkyard (Jan 26, 2006)

Has anyone every set-up the cutter with vista? I know I have to download the new driver off of rolands website, but after that I'm lost? Anyone know??? Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

I have a Stika SV-15 running on Vista Home Edition. They say that they don't support it, but I got it to work. What exactly are you needing help with?


----------



## TheJunkyard (Jan 26, 2006)

Everything. I'm not sure how to install the driver? Any help!


----------



## TheJunkyard (Jan 26, 2006)

So as sad as this is I still haven't fixed this problem from Dec of 2007. My new years goal was to get this driver installed and get my vista computer working with my roalnd sv-15. Anyone that could help me please let me know. Thanks so much!


----------



## Tj Ryonet Tech (Jul 28, 2008)

Roland DGA Corp. - Support - Technical Support and Services for Roland Products
Try going here for new Vista updates and Dr. Stika updates.
or here: Roland User Forums


----------



## TheJunkyard (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks tons!


----------

